# How do I fix the first letters from hiding beyond the right edge of the screen?



## Thanatophobia (May 25, 2018)

I have a HP w1907 monitor connected via VGA. I have FreeBSD successfully installed on a petition of my hard drive which boots on Grub2, but I have a problem. After the boot loader, the display becomes smaller and the first letters of each line is obscured by Brit beyond the edge. How do I fix this?


----------



## k.jacker (May 25, 2018)

I would look for settings in your monitors osd for h/v-position or automatic positioning.

If that won't work or there isn't such option available it's also possible that your monitor couldn't handle the resolution of 640x480@60Hz correctly.
What graphics are you using?
Loading a kms driver should make higher resolutions available and make FreeBSD use those automatically and that should fix your problem.


----------



## Thanatophobia (May 25, 2018)

Actually, I figured this out a few moments later. I just had to auto-adjust the monitor.


----------

